
Why Richard Stallman Is Wrong. Web Crypto and P2P Systems - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun/pull/434#issuecomment-336536807
======
tree_of_item
Yawn. Another person who thinks "truly open" means BSD/MIT instead of GPL.
This is a really old argument and this post doesn't add anything new. Why make
a thread about it?

------
sharemywin
from the comment:

"Personally, the most concise way to better express these ideas is just the
decentralization of power. For me, any individual, group, corporation, or
government that becomes too power represents a danger to any and everybody
else"

~~~
sharemywin
Wonder if your allowed to discriminate against someone or something that is
"too powerful?

~~~
sharemywin
The guy/gal holding the last unopened beer at a party?

Is facebook too powerful?

The cable company?

the water company?

Big XXXXXX? insert any large oligopoly.

the government? any government?

a guy/gal with a gun pointed at me?

